

The Social Dynamics of the R Core Team - dangoldin
http://www.johnmyleswhite.com/notebook/2012/08/12/the-social-dynamics-of-the-r-core-team/

======
primatology
Commits are by no means an accurate measure of developer contribution.

ripley's lead is probably undeniable, but the differences in commits between
the next four could be developer preference of code per commit.

~~~
brendano
For the questions about relative ranking of contributions, sure. But the
entropy results seem reasonable, since it might average over a large number
per-developer preferences.

